

Download Kali Linux (BackTrack Linux) - tzury
http://www.kali.org/

======
tzury
What's new in Kali Linux version 1.0?

    
    
        * 300 penetration testing tools.
        * FHS (Filesystem Hierarchy Standard) compliant.
        * Enhanced and vast wireless device support.
        * Custom kernel patched for injection.
        * GPG signed packages and repos.
        * ARMEL and ARMHF support: Kali is currently 
          available for the following ARM devices:
            * rk3306 mk/ss808
            * Raspberry Pi
            * ODROID U2/X2
            * Samsung Chromebook

